# Need information on .357 revolvers



## MAG13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am looking to buy a .357 revolver and I'm not real knowledgable about the brands and prices. I am going to a gun show in Raleigh, NC tomorrow and thought I'd get some advice before I go. I am not looking to buy a real expensive brand, just a good solid revolver. What brands do ya'll recommend and what should I expect and abide by in terms of prices? Also, any other information is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ruger GP-100 (stock # KGP-141). Don't need to look at any others than that.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

+1 for a Ruger GP-141 or a Security Six.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In my opinion, Ruger and S&W are nearly always very good, and all the others are to be scrutinized carefully. Rugers are cheaper and stronger than the S&W, but less elegant, as a rule, although the factory double-action only GP-100 I bought used for $350 (about 3 years ago) is very smooth, with a nice trigger. 

The S&W's are generally smoother functioning, with nicer triggers, but cost more. I gave $450, recently, for a very nice Model 66-2 that is over 30 years old, but it is a dream to shoot.


----------



## Hayes21890 (May 1, 2011)

My father has a .357 SW trooper edition that his dad got back in the 70's. 4 inch barrel, sweet gun but I agree with the Ruger GP-141


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Years ago I had a .357 S & W with a 4" barrel; my friend had a similar revolver from Colt (a Python) and I was always jealous. The Python seemed much classier and had a wonderful trigger. Of course you would have to find one used, but in good used shape and at a fair price I would consider the Colt. Some people consider the Python to be the finest revolver ever produced. But at any rate, an excellent choice if you can find one. They have been out of production for over 10 years now.


----------



## hotmerc (Mar 20, 2011)

*.357*

I have a Colt Magnum Carry and it is the best .357 I have owned.


----------

